# Swordtail female brutally picks on male



## Botsman (Dec 23, 2011)

I have 2 swordtails in my 26G tank.
For last 2 days pregnant female brutally picks on male. She literally doesn’t let him live his life. He looks very miserable and on top of this it seems to me that he is getting fin rot (Can one relate to another???). Did anybody saw something like this? I read that salt is good for fin rot. I can’t put salt in this tank because of plants. I was reading another day about possibility of the salt bath for fish, but I wasn’t able to get many details from that website. Did anybody do salt bath before? Any advices and comments are highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fin rot is seen most often in water quality issues. I don't have any knowledge on anything else however.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What appears as fin rot is probably bites. His fins will get ragged if he is being attacked. 
Female swords are tough fish, and generally work out better in groups. If you get an aggressive one, she can become very dominant in the tank, and will probably kill the male. It can be a hard fish just to keep two of.
If you can increase the current, that will sometimes help lessen aggression, but your male may be a goner.


----------

